# 쓰다 (apply to)



## Flooooooooor

Hi all,

Asking on behalf of a friend today who heard two sentences in different contexts. 

카투사 써야지! [someone was joking about trying to join the Katusa]

교대 다 써야지! [someone was talking about how she has to apply to all education schools for graduate studies]

I've never heard 쓰다 used this way, but given how many meanings and uses the word has I'm ready to learn one more use. Can 쓰다 also mean 'apply to' or 'try to get into' in the senses above? And if there were no grammatical particles omitted, would it be written with -를? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## yonh

Yes. It literally means _to fill out_ (to write) an application in the context. Since 쓰다 is transitive, you can say "지원서를 쓰다".


----------



## Flooooooooor

Okay thanks! Can you omit the 지원서 altogether and simply say [교대를 다 써야지], for example? How would this sound to you?


----------



## yonh

It sounds fine. In casual talk, -를 is often omitted.


----------



## Environmentalist

When you apply for/to something, you can say 지원하다, 쓰다, 넣다.

교대 지원하다 = 교대 쓰다 = 교대 넣다.

All of the three verbs are frequently used in korea.


----------



## pink dolphin

in casual talk: 교대 쓰다, 교대 넣다
in formal talk: 교육대학교에 지원하다


----------

